# Doodles!!!!!... hundreds of 'em...



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Our meet on Saturday.. where we meet to practice the dark art of doodle knitting....


































































































































































.. oh and one of our collie's is in there somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thats a lot of doodles!



very cute


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I luv the wet pictures, they are having a blast. Thanks for the wonderful pics of doodles and more


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful greyhound there as well. He just sort of looked around with contempt as if saying "...huh...kids.."


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely pics, you have gorgeous dogs :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Brilliant pictures your dogs are as gorgeous as ever


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome pics as usual 
The dogs looked to be having so much fun :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yah doodle power!! gorgeous :laugh:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup: looks like fun day


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Just too lovely to see them getting dirty and having so much fun!


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

incredible pictures! so many doodles!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

Great pictures & gorgeous dogs


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Wait remind me again what a doodle is? all i can think of is dalmation + poodle :lol:


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Wait remind me again what a doodle is? all i can think of is dalmation + poodle :lol:


It is a collective noun we use (borne mainly out of acronym) for any dog crossed with poodle - usually Labrador/ golden retriever / spaniel etc.


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Brilliant photo's ! You do take really good pics.

My little doodle would love all that bombing around.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics love em:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Fab piccies!!!!:thumbup:

Some of the cockapoo members on my other forum try and meet up at Paws in the park but it's a bit too far for me to go as I would love to meet up like that.

What beach were you all at?


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Has anyone invented a cavapoo yet? cavalier king charles spaniel and poodle?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Has anyone invented a cavapoo yet? cavalier king charles spaniel and poodle?


Yes have one she is in my avatar pic and just for you:


----------

